# xSTx: I don't know...



## cr88192 (Apr 3, 2010)

well, I don't know my type at the moment.

I thought I knew it for a while (I thought I was ESTJ), but I am left now thinking, I don't think this is the case (all things considered, I just don't act that much like an ESTJ I think).

I can be fussy about religious and moral matters (yeah, I have religious beliefs...).
however, the idea of being "offended" over such matters doesn't sit well with me. the rules exist, and I may mention them, but really usually I don't care if people actually follow them (unless I am directly effected somehow). I actually find I am far more often annoyed with rules based on obvious misinterpretations of verses (context alludes some people), or who knows whatever else...
and, some of the time, I have little idea what people are going on about ("purity"=="doesn't make sense").

I am left to suspect this is not the SJ way...


well, in general, my actions tend to be more introverted than expected for an E type, and I am a programmer and I end up spending much of my time programming and such. I sort of like talking to people (or, at least, when I feel there is something to gain, I am "nice enough" most of the time, but I have found if there is nothing to gain, and there is nothing interesting to talk about, my motivation is very much reduced).

I also don't much like crowded rooms.
I extra don't like libraries, since they are filled with some inexplicable "teh suck".

I am not particularly a fan of reading. well, I do it enough, but mostly it is me reading and writing about stuff which is interesting (mostly stuff related to programming, or other random topics, such as electronics or engineering or similar).

I am inclined to ramble, and can sometimes be indecisive (if evidence/costs/... don't point clearly one way or another). (I may sometimes defer to someone else or do a mental "roll d20" or similar).


I am fairly certain I am not a feeler type.
I seems unlikely that I am an intuitive.

I often tend to think about stuff when doing stuff, and tend dislike thinking which can't be used for anything. but, confusingly, I can get caught up spending lots of time picking at little details.

but, usually, I only spend much time in stuff I care about, and may have a tendency to blow crap off sometimes (I try to be responsible, but it is sometimes difficult to overcome not giving a crap).

the future is my personal enemy, and is filled with lame and suck.
planning is also teh suck, I don't tend to do this (I more consider likely outcomes and try to make preparations, but I tend to decide/act based on whatever is at hand at the moment).


a few years back, I generally placed IxTP on tests (before I got much into religion, and was sent to a religious college by parents, and started showing up as ESTJ on tests, but this seems to be destabilizing...).

I think it is possible I am ISTP, but am not sure others would agree (or if the evidence sufficiently points this way).

I suspect other ISTP's would probably think I am too boring and lame to be included.

neither ISTJ nor ESTP seem a good fit (they don't seem like "myself").


so, really I don't know...


----------



## BerkshireHunt (Mar 26, 2010)

sounds very ISTP


----------



## cr88192 (Apr 3, 2010)

well, it is possible...


if also relevant/indicating:
for music, I like techno/trance/house/..., industrial, goth, ...

I tend to watch a fair amount of anime, ...
(more series' than I could probably list all at once, but lose interest in overly long-running shows).
(also like: Transformers, TRON, Reboot, ...).

like games some, but not much of a gamer (more often end up like messing with them, rather than seriously playing them).


topics from other threads:

tried to explain aesthetic preferences, but then I realized it would end up getting overly long.
(for clothes though, I mostly like black, and generally dislike pictures).

I personally dislike the idea of being motivated by aesthetics (seems vain), but I realize at times my difficulty in escaping them as well.

I don't like sports (IMO: pointless and uninteresting).

"Fast&Furious: Tokyo Drift": bleh, main character is a jerk, and I "was" offended by the story...

...


----------



## Capsicum (Mar 17, 2010)

Early on I used to occasionally test ESTJ as well, but remember that ESTJs seem to be very forceful with their views. ISTPs, not so much.



> well, in general, my actions tend to be more introverted than expected for an E type, and I am a programmer and I end up spending much of my time programming and such. I sort of like talking to people (or, at least, when I feel there is something to gain, I am "nice enough" most of the time, but I have found if there is nothing to gain, and there is nothing interesting to talk about, my motivation is very much reduced).


That is very ISTP. Agreeing with the previous poster, you seem ISTP to me. Not stereotypical, sure, but an ISTP certainly.


----------



## cr88192 (Apr 3, 2010)

yeah, finding something interesting to talk about is my main enemy sometimes...
I once knew an ENFP, and tried acting like this, but it was notable how quickly I burned out trying this.

finding anything interesting to talk about is a problem.
I doubt most people care about trivia, or for that matter, analysis of trivia, which is what usually happens if I strain for a topic.

then I end up not wanting to talk, and just wanting to work on my personal projects.

then I am left to note just how much this helps my (generally unimpressive) social life (and then my realization that mostly what I am wanting here is a GF, ... errm, because my luck with females has not exactly been impressive).

or such...


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

cr88192 said:


> well, I don't know my type at the moment.
> 
> I thought I knew it for a while (I thought I was ESTJ), but I am left now thinking, I don't think this is the case (all things considered, I just don't act that much like an ESTJ I think).
> 
> ...


----------



## cr88192 (Apr 3, 2010)

grr... page reloaded and lost what I was typing...


Te vs Fe: fair enough...


but, anyways:
I am a hobbyist programmer, so this is what I do when I am alone and relaxed...
never had a job doing it though.


catalyst:
simple answer: hell no...

(add: well, if this were the case, well hell, this would be irony... )


stabilizer:
I mostly care about morals and religion, but have no particular loyalties to any particular groups or entities.

I guess the bigger issue about morals though is that there is the creator, and he will reward or judge people based on whether or not they are on his good side, so it is best to try to stay on his good side, which means being moral and religious. I don't care as much what other people do, since their issues will be with him, but not with me personally (as long as I am not involved or effected, at least...).

( add: this is not exactly orthodox, but more my present feelings on the matter. if punishment awaits for seeing it this way, well, little I can do about this... )

I do like things to be useful though.


theorist:
well, theories are useful if I can use them for something;
otherwise, this sounds a lot like the kind of people which annoy me.
although admittedly, I think I act this way sometimes (over-pondering stuff with not much likely use).

admittedly, some things are not so useful (as in, if done, it would not work well or have much value), but I take issue with things which have seemingly little chance of mattering in actual reality...


improviser:
seems fair enough.
only: I tend like things which actually work (something pretty which doesn't really work or do anything doesn't have a whole lot of point). WRT coding though I can tend to obsess some on "clean design" though (mostly due to having seen lots of horrid-looking code floating around).

"creativity" is not always a strong point though.
( add/clarify: my stuff is rarely all that imaginative ).

( add:
I do tend towards being rather habitual at times, and can easily get annoyed if people get in the way of usual habits.
a few times, I have acted out on this, but later felt regret, and so try to be more passive over these matters.
I don't know where this fits. )


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

Then it may be best for you to go to the relative sub-forums and read the more comprehensive descriptions on the temperaments that you may believe fits best. Keep in mind we do use more than one temperament, in fact all of them, for any given circumstance.


----------



## cr88192 (Apr 3, 2010)

ok, fair enough.

great difficulty is in trying to avoid ones' own possible self-perception biases.


----------



## chinesefries (Oct 26, 2009)

I'd say you're an ISTP. I'm somewhat inbetween ISTP and ESTP but i lean more towards the introvert side and hold more of their aspects.
you sound a lot like me as well, so... lol


----------



## cr88192 (Apr 3, 2010)

( something weird going on... )

yeah. at the moment tests also seem to be saying ISTP as well, but they didn't before.
(I went though several different tests, fairly consistent results).

apparently: strong S and T (T bias strongest); weaker I and P (though P stronger than I).
oh well, all this stuff being extra confusing sometimes.


actually, I think it was partly that I had interacted with a female, and it had been sort of awkward/stressful, and may have caused some aspects of my external/social persona to fall apart.

or such...


----------



## cr88192 (Apr 3, 2010)

well, oddly, I mentioned all this to my brother, and he asserts that I am not an introvert.
so, things are still not settled (yes, I have come up as ESTP on some tests recently as well).

admitted:
well, I don't really like to read much (I do it enough, but usually as a means of doing something else);
I do tend to socialize some;
errm, sometimes hitting on females.

but, it is not like I intend to get "involved" with them (that would be immoral, as I see it), so I guess it is more like I talk to them and maybe express interest, and see if they might be available, interested, ...
usually it is more of an "if-so, I talk more, and if not, on to the next one" type strategy.
usually it is fairly serial though, since it would not sit well with me to express interest in multiple people at a time.

I usually try to avoid any emotional investment, since if this happens, things can get messy.
I guess, in the recent events (mentioned before), emotions had been swayed some, but things didn't work out and I was like "well, what was before doesn't matter now, things are now as they are now" (and, I guess she was confused by this).
(she had found someone, so it was not like I turned her down or anything).

not sure where all this fits psychologically...


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

cr88192 said:


> well, oddly, I mentioned all this to my brother, and he asserts that I am not an introvert.
> so, things are still not settled (yes, I have come up as ESTP on some tests recently as well).
> 
> admitted:
> ...


Not sure why you believe your brother knows you better than you know yourself. Did you ever determine your temperament preference?


----------



## cr88192 (Apr 3, 2010)

I am fairly sure it is SP.
I was left thinking a fair amount about the "persona" of each temperament, and I think I most relate to SP.


NF is fairly unlikely (doesn't show up on tests, I don't relate to it, ...).

NT is less likely, but I am not really motivated much by either knowledge or "smartness", so this is probably not the case.
also: thinking in terms of the future is not my strong area, ...

SJ is possible, but seems less likely (I don't think I value what SJ's value), although I relate much better than with NF and NT.

SP I think I relate to best (at the moment).
although, I do value morals and rules to some extent (a world of chaos and immorality would not be ideal, since this would probably suck for everyone...). (this is Fe thinking?...).


in my case, a strong "T" bias seems to be the case, and thus far the matter of "T" vs "F" hasn't been much of an issue.


so, I think xSTP, but I/E is not clear.
all things considered, I think I have a stronger "I" leaning (in terms of overall psychology).

however, I do have some amount of E like behavior as well (though, notably, in many respects E-like behavior does lead to better payoffs, since if I just sat around by myself, what could I hope to gain by this?...).

however, I have had far more experiences which could be described as "Ti running out of control" (such as lots of over-analysis, listing a number of possible strategies to work around an issue, ...), than I have had apparently Se related issues (pleasure seeking or thrill-seeking, ...).

similarly, a lot more of my core interests would seem to be thinking-related than sensory-related I think, ...

to this implies ISTP (with a Ti/Se configuration), rather than ESTP (with an Se/Ti configuration).


sorry, my thinking is not always exactly clear or organized.

so, I am not sure...


----------

